# Another lame what bike would you chose post...



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys, these posts are what they are, so please let me thank you for any responses in advance. I am getting a new bike and my budget is around 3k. I have narrowed my choices down to the Look 566, Wilier Impiriale, and well that's what I am down to for this price range. I found a new 2011 Impiriale for 2700, which seems like a great price but my riding seems to be a little more structured around century riding and I think the 566 may be better suited for that. Do you guys have any thoughts?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

sbthaut said:


> Hey guys, these posts are what they are, so please let me thank you for any responses in advance. I am getting a new bike and my budget is around 3k. I have narrowed my choices down to the Look 566, Wilier Impiriale, and well that's what I am down to for this price range. I found a new 2011 Impiriale for 2700, which seems like a great price but my riding seems to be a little more structured around century riding and I think the 566 may be better suited for that. Do you guys have any thoughts?


For long Days in the saddle you cant go past the 566 it wont beat you up even after a century! 

Twiggy


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone comment on the quality of carbon on their lower end frames? I'm guessing it's not the best...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.386780,-111.822511


----------



## andymanrd (Jan 11, 2012)

Can anyone with experience, compare how the 566 "fits" versus any other brands bikes? Specifically the CR1 and the Roubaix.

Thanks


----------

